# Finally connected on a elk



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

We have been hunting a friends property this year and its been a tough year, the elk aren't talking at all which is frustrating because I know other people that are calling in bulls. In years past we have had good success in calling in bulls but not this year. Saturday morning comes and were glassing a canyon and see a group of 4 spikes, also a decent 6 point moving into the same canyon so we decide to go after the 6 point. We quickly hike all the way around the canyon so we can have the wind in our favor and get into the area ahead of the 6 point. We called some with no luck and waited for an hour or so for him to come through but he never did.

We decided to head back around to the spikes since they weren't too far from where we currently were and I would be happy to shoot a spike. At this point the wind had changed directions so it worked out good. We snuck into the area where they had been to find that they hadn't moved anywhere. We were about 100 yards from the group and they had no clue we were there, we ever so slowly worked into about 50 yards. The walking wasn't quiet but when we made enough noise for them to hear us we would cow call so they assumed we were cows. Finally we got to where we could see them and had multiple 40-50 yard shot opportunities but passed on them confident we could get closer. 

We got into a position at 44 yards where I had a perfect broadside shot so as I adjust my sight to 44 yards another of the spikes walks directly behind the one I was planning to shoot so I couldn't take that shot. We continued to close the gap as we cow called softly but they still wouldn't come to the calls. At about 30 yards we call again and one of the spikes decides he is going to come in pretty aggressively, I draw my bow as he goes behind a tree so I'm at full draw and he closes in to what I know guess is 10-12 yards. I release to see my arrow go over him...I'm dumbfounded only to realize I had my sight still at 44 yards. I didn't need to adjust my sight as a I have practiced enough that I know where I needed to hold, I just forgot in the heat of the moment :shock: . The spike I miss casually runs off as we cow call and stop him at around 30 yards.

In all this commotion two of the spikes had worked off to about 70 yards but the one I missed and they other were still at 30-35 yards. They knew something had happened but they began feeding again, I changed my sight to 30 yards at this time. I work around a couple quakies that are in front of me as my friend cow calls. I reach a clear spot where I have the spike I hadn't shot at at 25 yards, he isn't watching me so I slowly draw my bow and hold a hair low and release. I watch the arrow hit him right where I wanted it, he and the other spike bolt off, 30 seconds later we hear a wheezing coughing sound. I was pretty sure I had placed a perfect shot and the wheezing verified it but we still gave him 30 minutes.

The blood was very very slim so I began worrying maybe the shot wasn't as good as I thought, I kept think of the deer my wife heart shot at the Book Cliffs this year and barely bled. After 70 yards or so there he was, he had barely gone of of out sight. I ended up going through both lungs and heart. He had a much bigger body than the last spike I shot so we should have a full freezer this year.  

If you stuck in through the long story I apologize for the length.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

NICE JOB! elk with a bow!? always a challenge


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good sized body on that one....

Good shooting! <<--O/


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I liked the story! Congrats! Nice bull!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good on ya! that'll be some good scarfin' right there.. 8)


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

big ole bugger for sure! congrats


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well done! Congrats!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job and congrats.In joy those steaks.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet! How about some steaks?


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Great story and awesome bull! My father always used to say about elk "even the little ones are big" once you get them on the ground. That does look like a big bodied spike. Great job, there will be some fine meals for sometime to come.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nuthin like a heart shot elk! Nice job!


----------



## ElkStalker (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice Job Ode O. That was a big bodied spike. Looked like it hit like a ram and cut like a cat to me


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

No need to apologize, that was a great story. Thanks for sharing and Congrats on a fine elk.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

NICE JOB GUY!!! Thanks for the story. I think any elk with a bow is a trophy


----------

